# Smoker Potatoes



## disco (May 24, 2019)

I love smoking meat and fish. However, can you make a great side dish like potatoes in smoker considering the lower temperatures. Of course you can.

I took a large baker potato and cut it into 3/4 inch cubes. I put them in a foil pan (you could also use a sheet of foil that you will fold into an envelope). I added 175 ml (3/4 cups) of thinly sliced onion. I mixed in 10 ml (2 teaspoons) Italian seasonings and 40 ml (3 tablespoons) olive oil.

I covered it in foil and put it in 230 F smoker.








I smoked for 2 hours removed the foil and then spread 175 ml (3/4 cup) cheese over the top. You can use whatever cheese you like. For this cook, I used Pepper Jack for a touch of heat.







I put it back in the smoker for 5 to 10 minutes to melt the cheese.













The Verdict

These potatoes turned out with a nice creamy texture. The onions and Italian seasoning give a good hit of flavour while the cheese makes it seem special. You could serve these at an informal cookout or a fancy dinner!

Disco


----------



## gmc2003 (May 24, 2019)

Looks really good Disco, I bet scalloped would be good also.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Winterrider (May 24, 2019)

I would certainly put those potatoes away...

Did you actually throw any smoke to them while uncovered, and if so Did the melted cheese absorb some smoke flavor?


----------



## disco (May 24, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> I would certainly put those potatoes away...
> 
> Did you actually throw any smoke to them while uncovered, and if so Did the melted cheese absorb some smoke flavor?



Thanks.

No, this method does not put any smoke on the potatoes or enough time to give taste to the cheese. I have home smoked the cheese so there was some taste but not from this cooking method.



gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good Disco, I bet scalloped would be good also.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks. I haven't done scalloped on low heat yet but it is in my plans. I appreciate the point!

Disco


----------



## chopsaw (May 24, 2019)

Those look fantastic . I do foil packets alot , but the pan is a great idea .


----------



## disco (May 25, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Those look fantastic . I do foil packets alot , but the pan is a great idea .


Thanks, Chopsaw!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2019)

Those look mighty Tasty!!
A lot like the "Roasted Reds" we make in my Toaster Oven.
I think if I made them in my Smoker, I'd have to let some Smoke sneak in to them.
Like.

Bear


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 25, 2019)

Those look nice Disco.  Maybe a couple dollops of sour cream on top!


----------



## pc farmer (May 25, 2019)

Looks great Dicso.  I will try these and add some smoke for sure


----------



## disco (May 25, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Those look mighty Tasty!!
> A lot like the "Roasted Reds" we make in my Toaster Oven.
> I think if I made them in my Smoker, I'd have to let some Smoke sneak in to them.
> Like.
> ...



Thanks, Bear.



5GRILLZNTN said:


> Those look nice Disco.  Maybe a couple dollops of sour cream on top!



That would be crazy (and delicious)! Thanks for the kind words.



pc farmer said:


> Looks great Dicso.  I will try these and add some smoke for sure


Thanks, Adam.


----------



## hardcookin (May 26, 2019)

Disco looks very good!!
Liked the idea of adding smoke cheese.
Point for sure.


----------



## disco (May 26, 2019)

hardcookin said:


> Disco looks very good!!
> Liked the idea of adding smoke cheese.
> Point for sure.


Thanks for the point!


----------



## dward51 (May 26, 2019)

Great idea.  Thanks for sharing.  I'm adding this to the P.W.E. section of my recipe archive


----------



## disco (May 27, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Hennessy (Jun 5, 2019)

Those look great! Did you cover in foil mainly to expedite the cooking? I might have to do those for Father's Day. I think I'll try without foil just because I think I'd want the smoke flavor on them. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## disco (Jun 6, 2019)

Hennessy said:


> Those look great! Did you cover in foil mainly to expedite the cooking? I might have to do those for Father's Day. I think I'll try without foil just because I think I'd want the smoke flavor on them. Thanks for sharing!


No, I foil because it adds moist heat. If I cook potatoes in a smoker without foil, I don't like the texture as much. Just a personal thing.


----------



## Smoky Momo BBQ (Aug 16, 2019)

I smoked some chicken thighs yesterday and I tried this recipe. Potatoes turned out real good. My family loved them.


----------



## bradger (Aug 18, 2019)

I have smoked theses, chilled them in fridge for about 24 hours. made potato salad out of them. 
I had some right after removing from smoker. they were better the next day.


----------



## Cabo (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm going to try this.  I have smoked some halved potatoes before but the texture was strange.


----------



## disco (Aug 19, 2019)

Smoky Momo BBQ said:


> I smoked some chicken thighs yesterday and I tried this recipe. Potatoes turned out real good. My family loved them.



You are very kind. Please accept my apologies for the delay in responding!



Richard Foster said:


> Looks good. I'll try to remember to give this one a try. Gotta love meat-n-taters.



They are pretty simple but tasty!



bradger said:


> I have smoked theses, chilled them in fridge for about 24 hours. made potato salad out of them.
> I had some right after removing from smoker. they were better the next day.
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds absolutely delicious!



Cabo said:


> I'm going to try this.  I have smoked some halved potatoes before but the texture was strange.



I hope you liked them!


----------

